# I knew we had a problem...



## lisalove (Jul 11, 2012)

When I saw our dog on a serious mission!






When I went to investigate I noticed we had something climbing over the fence to get into the birdseed. I proceeded to tell my husband to buy everything to get rid of rats. 
Then I saw this and it melted our hearts...








3 baby rats!!!!!
Which I'm happy to report we haven't seen since with no efforts of our own.
I knew something would have to be done if they grew up and stayed around-glad they left on their own, but man--were they cute!!!


----------



## alben909 (Jul 11, 2012)

That's so adorable. I'm not all for rats but if its a baby, I love them. Doesn't that go for all animals?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 11, 2012)

They are adorable, too bad they also can bring a lot of problems with them.


----------



## wellington (Jul 11, 2012)

That is too darn cute.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Laura (Jul 11, 2012)

take the bird seed down for a while.. they will learn to go elsewhere for food.


----------



## lisalove (Jul 11, 2012)

Laura said:


> take the bird seed down for a while.. they will learn to go elsewhere for food.



They're already gone-just saw them once.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought you had a pack of chinchillas


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 11, 2012)

I really doubt they are gone, they are just hiding better.


----------



## lisalove (Jul 11, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I really doubt they are gone, they are just hiding better.



No, they're gone-my dog would be going NUTS if they were around our yard. He keeps the property free of critters-believe me, he's relentless. I know we have problems when he's exactly how he is in the first pic-so far so good!




Kerryann said:


> I thought you had a pack of chinchillas



Right?!


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 12, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I thought you had a pack of chinchillas



That' s what I thought at first too!


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2012)

Does your tortoise sleep inside at night? Rats are nocturnal and famous for chewing on sleeping tortoises. My JRT is hell on wheels too, but she doesn't hear the bunnies outside when she is in for the night sleeping under the covers.

I love rats too, well pet rats anyway, but don't let that cuteness fool you. I don't want you to feel harped on, but your little tortoise is just so perfect....


----------



## bigred (Jul 12, 2012)

They are cute but = I would kill them if my cats didnt get them first


----------



## lisalove (Jul 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> Does your tortoise sleep inside at night? Rats are nocturnal and famous for chewing on sleeping tortoises. My JRT is hell on wheels too, but she doesn't hear the bunnies outside when she is in for the night sleeping under the covers.
> 
> I love rats too, well pet rats anyway, but don't let that cuteness fool you. I don't want you to feel harped on, but your little tortoise is just so perfect....



Nodder sleeps inside and he always will. We are building a room for him onto the house-spoiled...yep!!! I'm a bit too paranoid to have him alone too long outside, even during the day.
Actually, my dog goes CRAZY when he smells something that HAS been there, BERSERK and relentless when it still is.

If my little rat visitors come back, I've no problem destroying them or anything else that poses a problem. In fact, first thing tomorrow, I'm off to buy the Black Box gopher trap to kill the wicked beasts that caused the sink hole in my driveway and destroy my plants!

I don't feel harped on a bit-all feedback is welcome.
I know you think I take great care of my perfect little tort 





bigred said:


> They are cute but = I would kill them if my cats didnt get them first



Indeed! The picture was 6 weeks ago, haven't been here since.


----------

